# (homemade) Neutralization Reaction with a precipitate?



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 16, 2009)

Hey everyone, does anyone know how to make(what acid and base) a (homemade) Neutralization Reaction(acid+base=water+salt) with a solid precipitate(the salt)? 
Sorry, my nerdy self is just very curious to see this xD


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 16, 2009)

H20 + 2NaCl <-- 2HCl + Na2O

Just pretend that's backwards. Uhh... I don't know what to make of that.


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Warning/Disclaimer: I dunno if this produces a solid salt, can't remember exactly. Did this a couple of years back.

It's not what your Chemistry textbook would call a neutralization reaction in the traditional sense. I won't go into detail. But it's a neutralization reaction anyway.

CH3COOH + NaHCO3 -> CH3COO-Na+ + H2O + CO2
vinegar + baking soda -> sodium ethanoate + water + carbon dioxide

It's fun  Mess around with the amount of reactants for a while, find an appropriate gun barrel, and you'll be creating an air-gun in no time 

As I've said, I don't know if CH3COO-Na+ is gonna precipitate as a solid. I just thought I'd share a fun experience I've had 

Edit: Oh wait, of course it won't precipitate as a solid  It's a sodium salt. Just evaporate the stuff and get some crystals then...


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

pcharles93 said:


> H20 + 2NaCl <-- 2HCl + Na2O
> 
> Just pretend that's backwards. Uhh... I don't know what to make of that.



Uhh, neutralization reactions aren't reversible.


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 16, 2009)

I just went with what was in the parentheses. I should've known there was more to it.


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 16, 2009)

My teacher said something about drain fluid and something else, but I can't remember...


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Haha  If you attempt to react H2O with NaCl, you get a mixture my mum would make me drink everytime I get a sore throat. It's called salt water


----------



## pcharles93 (Jan 16, 2009)

I actually used the products and worked backwards to get the reactants. Then I flipped the arrow.  So with my noobish chemistry way, you need hydrochloric acid and sodium oxide "laying around" the house to make salt water.


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 16, 2009)

haha, yeah, I am aiming for a HOMEMADE reaction xD


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 16, 2009)

try hydrogen peroxide (bleach) and alcohol

HO + C2H5OH --> H2O + ?

I think the bleach is the acid and alcohol might be a base, but I'm not sure.
I don't think it will make saltwater, but it should do something good  do it outside lol


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 16, 2009)

Honestly the vinegar and baking soda thing is the easiest thing.
As far as HOMEMADE neutral salts go, there are not very many.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jan 16, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> try hydrogen peroxide (bleach) and alcohol
> 
> HO + C2H5OH --> H2O + ?
> 
> ...



Hydrogen peroxide can just be bought independently from bleach. And it is H2O2
It is also HOOH, a base. C2H5OH is also a base. Base + base = NR


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Sir E Brum said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > try hydrogen peroxide (bleach) and alcohol
> ...



Well, I was right that alcohol is a base  Lets think of something other than HOOH

try mixing some of this crap together 

Acids:
Acetic acid HC2H3O2 Vinegar
Acetylsalicylic acid HC9H7O4 Aspirin
Ascorbic acid H2C6H6O6 Vitamin C
Citric acid H3C6H5O7 Lemon juice, citrus fruits
Hydrochloric acid HCl Gastric juices (just throw up and you have some, lol)
Sulfuric acid H2SO4 Batteries

Bases:
Ammonia NH3 Household cleaners
Calcium hydroxide Ca(OH)2 Slaked lime 
Magnesium hydroxide Mg(OH)2 Milk of magnesia (antacid and laxatives)
Potassium hydroxide KOH Soft soap
Sodium hydroxide NaOH Drain and oven cleaners


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Jan 16, 2009)

CAT13 said:


> try mixing some of this crap together
> 
> Acids:
> Acetic acid HC2H3O2 Vinegar
> ...



OOHHH!
I will be careful, but this is awesome, thank you!

*EDIT:
I should also be able to predict what I get as well, the metal from the base, and the nonmetal from the acid, correct?*


----------



## blah (Jan 16, 2009)

Alcohols are weak Bronsted-Lowry *acids*, not bases. They donate protons.

Chilli sauce from McDonald's work as an acid as well. Tried and tested


----------



## CAT13 (Jan 16, 2009)

Lotsofsloths said:


> CAT13 said:
> 
> 
> > try mixing some of this crap together
> ...



PLEASE TRY THIS!!! I am curious to know the results.
I don't know, I'm pretty sure that vinegar + sodium hydroxide gives:

H2O + NaC2H3O2
water + sodium acetate

I don't know what sodium acetate is, though. I'll check and see.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sodium_acetate
Interesting... I don't think it should be dangerous... Make yourself some hand warmers


----------

